

How to improve your product? - andrzejkrzywda
http://blog.123ship.it/2013/03/how-to-improve-your-product.html

======
dekken_
How to improve your English.

~~~
jtbigwoo
Ugh, yes. I'm not usually the grammar nazi, but it's hard to focus on the
point of the post when there's stuff like this: "Not seeing the project as a
whole is a common cause of fails." The word you're looking for is failure.
It's only two more keystrokes.

